# Help! The door of my Thetford loo got blown off!



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Well there I was, happy as the proverbial, emptying out the Thetford loo after a superb long weekend in the Highlands when a gust of wind caught the access door and ripped it clean off its hinges! 

The door looks irreparable so I'm looking for a new one. Trouble is, it's 20 years old so does anyone know where I can get a replacement from? If Thetford still make them then jolly good, but if someone knows where I can get a pre-loved one then so much the better. 

Here's the details of the door-

Model SC1234 DOOR D1.WH
No. 1637657 G01 0001
Code 910830

Ta very muchly!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

It might be worth trying either Autotrail themselves, or contacting the Autotrail Owners Club and seeing if they can put a call out to their members, someobody out there will know.

There is also a company called O'learys' that deal in motorhome parts and bits. Just Google the name and motorhome parts.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

if it's a standard cassette door they still make em, olearys stock them and do male order

then there is ebay

ebay link

if you've kept the bit that's come off you may be able to buy a new one and use it for parts to make the old one good again!

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i think it may be a standard door can you post a photo?
but you can try here
or here
chapter


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Piccys attached as requested. It's a standard Thetford door (though 'vintage').


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*match*

I thought you had lit a match!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a look >>DOOR<<
hope that helps


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, but so far all links lead me to the newer type doors only. If the new style door was a straight swap that would be fine, but I don't know if it does.

Does anyone know? I'll phone Thetford tomorrow and see what they say.

Cheers,

Rich.

*Edit* The fitment looks completely different. I'll try Thetford, but they don't list the older door on their website  

Looks like I'm looking to get one from the breakers


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There's one on ebay right now!

Opening bid £5.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THETFORD-CASS...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item1c1375f3f0


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Richard_the_Rogue said:


> a gust of wind caught the access door and ripped it clean off its hinges!
> 
> !


My God what had you been eating?.. 8O :lol:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Will the 'ZIG DOOR' be the right size on the O'Leary site? - it looks very similar


----------

